# New Serrasalmus Rhombues



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I just recieved my rhom today and i just want to make sure that it is indeed a rhom. for some reason i can never get my pictures to upload, so who ever is willing to post the pic for me under this post let me know and i will e-mail the pic to you. Thanks!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Send it to [email protected] (and don't forget to pm me when you mailed it) :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice..how big is it?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

he is about 5-6 inches


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's a pic









Looks like a rhom to me: nice fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, forgot:
*_moved to Piranha Pictures and Videos_*


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!! How did you get a pink spotted Rhoom? Did you know that is one of the rarest type of rhoms? Where did you get this guy from? LFS? Must be from the same area as green natts. J/K









Yep looks like a rhom to me. Nice one. Keep us posted on how things go.

~Dj


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice looking Rhom.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> OH MY GOD!!! How did you get a pink spotted Rhoom? Did you know that is one of the rarest type of rhoms? Where did you get this guy from? LFS? Must be from the same area as green natts. J/K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i got my rhom from http://www.sharkaquarium.com/ . which was actually the 3rd piranha i bought before it actually ended up being a rhom. the 1st one i got from pet supplies plus that was about the size of a quarter and ended up being a pygo of some sort. the 2nd i got turned out being a spilo. and FINALLY now i have what i want. THIRD TIME'S A CHARM!!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice ..how big of a tank do you have him in..


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice ..how big of a tank do you have him in..


 i bought a 90 gallon tank the other day and that is what he is in now. i know it is a large tank for him right now, but that tank should be big enough for him for the rest of his life.

Thanks a lot everyone for verifying that i actually have a rhom.

Question:

What should i put in the tank to ensure he has a proper amount of air and water movement in the tank?the tank is 48lx18wx24h


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what are you running at the moment..and yeah that tank sould last him a long time..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

JesseD said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > very nice ..how big of a tank do you have him in..
> ...


 I like to have a lot of filtration and a high turnover rate in my tanks, with that I get plenty of surface agitation, which in turn oxygenates the water.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thePACK said:


> what are you running at the moment..and yeah that tank sould last him a long time..


 well just as of right now i have a whisper power filter that is rated for a a 60 gallon tank. i obviously have to buy a larger filter (was going to do that today, just got the fish today) but as far as undergravel filter, air pump, or something to create a "current"?

would it be better to buy 2 smaller filters or a large one?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cant see much of it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

JesseD said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > what are you running at the moment..and yeah that tank sould last him a long time..
> ...


 It almost sounds like you have not cycled your tank. If your tank is cycled, just add an AC500 or Emp400 and along with your current filter, you will be set.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hate to burst bubbles here, but that is not S. rhombeus. More than likely S. marginatus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Cleaned up image, tail is vague. A better picture would help more, to verify ID:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Going to back off the marginatus reference. I brightened the photo more and found it with a tail band, hyaline edge. But not known if this is from ragged edge or inline with S. spilopleura or S. brandtii. Better photo helps.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's some more of JesseD's pics .


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Another


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Last one


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This thread is being duplicated. Will reply to the UID forum instead of here. But this is what I directed the other thread to:

Unknown piranas


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

follw franks link

closed


----------

